# Drink on the Ice



## gobluenola (Nov 11, 2005)

Saw a thread like this on iceshanty. What is everyone's favorite drink on the ice? 

For me it's hot cider with cloves spiked with Tuaca. We heat it up on my whisper lite backpacking stove. Mmmmmmmm. Hot and boozy


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

100 proof hot dam, or blackberry brandy right from the bottle Maybe a little yukon jack on the brave days:SHOCKED:


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Drambuie or B&B.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Coffee/baileys........and/or beer.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Hot chocolate express is tough to beat.

Hot cocoa mixed in a thermos using coffee instead of water, then a jigger of Rumple Minze 100 proof peppermint schnapps added during the pour. :corkysm55


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

I'll usually take a flask of Woodford Reserve.


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Whatever beer is in the fridge!


----------



## STOLI69 (May 5, 2010)

Usually it's Bud Lite and a few swig's of Vodka & allways the sweet gift from earth...is it 4:20 yet? Need to be fishin!!!!!! I will say the Hot chocolate express sounds GREAT! 
Don







QUOTE=STEINFISHSKI;3439053]Hot chocolate express is tough to beat.

Hot cocoa mixed in a thermos using coffee instead of water, then a jigger of Rumple Minze 100 proof peppermint schnapps added during the pour. :corkysm55[/QUOTE]


----------



## gobluenola (Nov 11, 2005)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Hot chocolate express is tough to beat.
> 
> Hot cocoa mixed in a thermos using coffee instead of water, then a jigger of Rumple Minze 100 proof peppermint schnapps added during the pour. :corkysm55


This sounds better that boozy cider. I usually make my hot coco with coffee, but i like the shot of schnapps. I'll be trying that this year.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

A mix of apple cider and spiced rum, heated on a portable stove. Yummy.


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Got hooked on Ice Hole last year it's a peppermint schnapps type, hard to find though. Can't beat Vodka & Red Bull, might have to mix one up tonight!!


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

whatever anybody is passing around....coffe and brandy....


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

Molson, whisky and hot tea, had some 100 proof peppermint "super" schnapps last year that was good to sip on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Pffft. It's not good to drink and fish! :16suspect :lol:


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Ill second the 100 HotDamn.. or some super schnapps. Jack is always good too.. 99.8 % of the time i dont drink on the ice though, Usually have my daughter and have to drive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Watch out for the guy carrying around the bottle of Jack and not fishing.... it's gonna catch up with him sooner or later.:16suspect:lol::lol:

A nice mixer goes down better on a cold day out on the lake than a beer does IMO.:chillin:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

If your beer is freezing up try ice beer, I used to drink that. Now I switched to light beer and I'm ok.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I know something that I will not drink on the ice ever again, and that is Bud American Ale. 

Redneckman


----------



## sandman_iac (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll take a Shirley Temple:evil:


----------



## HAFSHOO (Nov 21, 2007)

Hot black coffe,honey & petri brandy. The drink of choice among old timers around munising in the 70's. Very warming and strickly medicinal!!!!


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Beer for the most part, But always have a pint of blackberry brandy to sip on, my favorite


----------



## Jigster (Dec 4, 2002)

I used to indulge in most of the embibment listed above. But now since I'm layed off, just having gas to go fishin is a treat. Heck, I'm so po I'll have to use boogers for bait!:yikes:

Jigster


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

I usually fish in the morning so it's just coffee. If I'm staying the the day, the second thermos might be filled with warm Apple Pie.....


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

one thermos 3 chicken boulian cubes and a tablespoon of chipolte paste plus water to the top, thats my recipe for spicy broth. warms the palate and the soul


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

STOLI69 said:


> Usually it's Bud Lite and a few swig's of Vodka & allways the sweet gift from earth...is it 4:20 yet? Need to be fishin!!!!!! I will say the Hot chocolate express sounds GREAT!
> Don


I'll know if I'm downwind from you when I'm ice fishing now hahahaha, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

more weight ?
if i take anything, it's just a half flask of whiskey water down alot


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Faygo Moon mist something about it while ice fishing makes it taste so much better.


----------



## V's Tease (Oct 20, 2008)

12 pack of PBR.. and maybe some red stag


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

V's Tease said:


> 12 pack of PBR.. and maybe some red stag


Red Stag kicks ass!


----------



## V's Tease (Oct 20, 2008)

Crazy Axe said:


> Red Stag kicks ass!


 pretty good stuff... stright or mixed with cherry coke


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

I like my coffee like I like my women....... Hot and full of booze.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Pepsi


----------



## SNOMAN22 (Nov 26, 2010)

Jager Bombs!


----------



## HuntingTimeYet (Jul 19, 2007)

How many people have the curse? When you get really thirsty and try to pour a cup a fish bites.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

coffee.....I dont drink on the ice or in the woods.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

really don't like to drink while enjoying the outdoors, to me it takes from the concentration and gets in the way.....Redbull


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I live on the edge......caffeine free diet coke.....


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

SNOMAN22 said:


> Jager Bombs!


Either the above drink, or some sam adams. Always a good decision 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

wally-eye said:


> I live on the edge......caffeine free diet coke.....


I'm even more boring than that Dan, for me it's a 1 liter bottle of icy water. Something about dragging around a shanty makes me really thirsty for it. My second choice is Faygo Rock & Rye.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

HuntingTimeYet said:


> How many people have the curse? When you get really thirsty and try to pour a cup a fish bites.


If things are slow I'll break out whatever I brought to get the fish going.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, I tried the Bud Light trick today. The beers went down good but the fish didn't :sad:. Next time


----------



## bigred14 (Feb 5, 2010)

It seems a couple of people have a problem distinguishing between a few drinks and getting blotto while out on the ice. I don't think having a few of anything out there is bad at all, but I keep the hard drinking for camp, and I'm sure most of the guys that are on this thread feel the same way. There's been a couple posts kinda insinuating that drinkin and fishin at the same time is irresponsible, that's why I wanted to throw this out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sly222 (Dec 11, 2010)

Fireball Whiskey!!


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

I often find myself the last one off the lakes I tend to fish, and I surely do thank all of you that have a couple drinks while out there fishing. I've found my fair share of gear that failed to make it into the sled or vehicle. Must be some are thinking about that DUI on the way home!


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

I think most have alcohol only so it wont freeze and helps wet the whistle ! I dont sit around in a warm tent drinking and cooking food , i actually go fishing to fish. Walking around in freezing weather with pop and water will freeze on me fast so i do bring a 24 oz. or two of a different beer as seen in all my fish photo's .Will still freeze but i try to drink it early ...... black berry brandy sounds good .


----------



## hunteramargin (May 7, 2005)

I usually drink just water, but on rare occasions hot chocolate with a little cinnamon schnapps is good. Going to try the JJM's boullion/chipotle for sure


----------



## spear (Oct 15, 2010)

BEAM & COKE not to much


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

Mountain Dew or anything with some caffine in it....

I *usually *don't drink alcohol on the ice......When I get home and turn the heat on in the garage to start the fish cleanin party....Its Smirnoff Vodka and O.J.....Around the holidays I do cherry grinadine and sprite with the Vodka ....:chillin:


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

kcarlson said:


> Mountain Dew or anything with some caffine in it....
> 
> I *usually *don't drink alcohol on the ice......When I get home and turn the heat on in the garage to start the fish cleanin party....Its Smirnoff Vodka and O.J.....Around the holidays I do cherry grinadine and sprite with the Vodka ....:chillin:


Well then you must never drink if you only do it when cleaning fish 

Was for me on the ice coffee until the thermos is gone and a beer or two on a slow bite
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

Usually have a 2 liter of coke rolling around in the shanty. Usually leave it in the shanty for several trips until it's gone. I like it ice cold.


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

sly222 said:


> Fireball Whiskey!!


Hahaha oh god my buddy Paul always has this stuff whenever I take him fishing. Has anyone ever heard of a "strike out"?? LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOEDY (Dec 2, 2005)

Usually dont drink when fishing but If im gonna have a few, buttershots and hot cocoa or if its the morning after cant beat a bloodymary...Noticed some red stag guys, try phillips union cherry...A little pricey but REALLY good....


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

I go with a 2 liter of diet dew, amd a couple busch lights...on really could days I might bring some hot damn. I really just stick to fishin though. I know some guys who just use ice fishin as an excuse to get hammered, kinda annoying fishing with people like that.


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

you know nobody drinks when ice fishing...........in the morning i prefer butter schnapps mixed with the coffee. usually switch over to beer round noon typically bud or a somekind of micro IPA.


----------



## CharlieRay (Jan 27, 2010)

Before I head out I drink coffee with whatever is left. That hag wife of mine drinks all my damn bottles dry. What I do is pour them whiskey(usually early times) water mix in the back of my coffee maker and brew it with it. It gets hot but doesn't boil out the booze. Fantastic. On the warmer days a 30 pk of natty or busch with a 100 proof hot damn or super schnapps. Those really cold days I usually mix the two to keep the beer from freezing. I like them flavored whiskeys too. yukon,fireball, etc. Fireball is a little weak for me tho. On good days I have a bottle 190 everclear from the south to strengthen up anything under 100 proof. That stuff makes great boiler makers too. No taste difference just gives the beer a good punch and keeps it from freezing.


----------



## slipperyfish (Nov 24, 2010)

Still Wait'n said:


> I'll usually take a flask of Woodford Reserve.


 
I'll second that


----------



## spudman (Mar 9, 2005)

ice cold bud!! :corkysm55:corkysm55


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 13, 2010)

great thread

busch light or pepp schnapps


----------



## bowhunter1670 (Sep 27, 2009)

I always enjoy gods gifts and i love that sweet smell in the air, i drink coke when im fishing or hunting or sitting at home or at work...i love that stuff.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Jigster said:


> I used to indulge in most of the embibment listed above. But now since I'm layed off, just having gas to go fishin is a treat. Heck, I'm so po I'll have to use boogers for bait!:yikes:
> 
> Jigster


*Jigs,

I laughed out loud at the Booger line! Hope you find a job. Thanks for the laugh.:lol: It goes right along with the old "we were so po' we couldn't afford to pay attention".*

Fred


----------

